# Anyone cmv positive??



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone cmv positive and hoping egg sharing?

Is it a problem and can it stop you bring able to egg share?


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hiya,

im cmv positive an also cf positive but my clinic here in belfast has just allowed me to egg share and also crm in london... 
i had to have my embies frozen because of ohss but hopefully in august we can get them put to bed for 9months  best of luck xxx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya

Thankyou for your reply, I was getting a little worried I wouldn't be able to go ahead and egg share.

Good luck with your treatment


----------



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

no probs,

dnt let nothing stop u,

thanks so much,it is all very exciting  xxx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

It is very exciting..... All my results will be back now so just waiting for a match 

Gonna ring them tomorrow I think just to double check.


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

hi donna and good luck with your egg sharing journey, i just wanted to say that i am also cmv pos and it just means that they will match you with a recipient that is pos aswell, but i was told by my egg share nurse that most people are positive anyway.


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Sammy75..... Thanks for your reply....

I think like alot of us as soon as anything comes up we think the worst. 

The sooner I'm matched and we get started it will feel abit more real


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Donna82 said:


> It is very exciting..... All my results will be back now so just waiting for a match
> 
> Gonna ring them tomorrow I think just to double check.


Just seem this - fingers crossed you get matched quickly! Xxx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks dingle123..... 

I emailed the clinic today and all results were in, the egg share nurse told me last week that they had recipients ready and waiting so hopefully won't be long now.

I'm so excited but so bloody nervous too :/


----------

